# First Project (Klon)



## Fart123 (Jan 20, 2020)

Collecting all the materials to build a klon replica. This is my first project ever so i don't know what wires to use. I seem to have everything else in order. Any tips would be much appreciated if you guys have any. Thanks


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 20, 2020)

I generally use 22 or 24awg stranded pretinned wire. Where are you ordering your parts from?

Also do you have soldering experience? If not, I would start with something a bit simpler to...build confidence. Not to say that the Kliche is a particularly difficult build, just a lot more things to troubleshoot if and when it goes south.


----------



## Fart123 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I generally use 22 or 24awg stranded pretinned wire. Where are you ordering your parts from?
> 
> Also do you have soldering experience? If not, I would start with something a bit simpler to...build confidence. Not to say that the Kliche is a particularly difficult build, just a lot more things to troubleshoot if and when it goes south.



0 Soldering experience. My dad's done some in the past so he said he'd help me. I've gotten my parts from various sights because some didn't have the right ones for the build. Most of them i've gotten from guitarpedalparts.com. Do you find you have a lot of trouble with the circuit when it's finished?


----------



## zgrav (Jan 20, 2020)

the issue is that folks building their first few projects frequently have problems with their builds in general, and it is often for a more complicated pedal that is the reason they wanted to try to build something in the first place.  it is often better to build something simple first that is more likely to work, or for which there will be fewer things to check that could go wrong. 

Klon is certainly within reach as a first project if you first put in the time to read a few guides about how to solder, how to double check the part values before soldering them in place.  projects that have the potentiometers directly soldered into the PCB are easier to put together, but you then need to take extra care when you drill the holes in the enclosure.  that is another area where reading the build guides will help you.

the question you asked about wire was a good one, as was the answer you received.  read enough about hook-up wire to understand what those different terms mean and you will likely save yourself some trouble later.

two inexpensive tools worth having that you might not think of at first --  a wire stripper like this makes it very easy to strip the outside layer off of the ends of your wire:  https://www.amazon.com/Capri-20011-...2&sr=1-1-e1d37225-97ae-4506-b802-4ca5ff43ebe6

and a set of clippers like this is good for cutting your hook-up wire and trimming the leads close to your PCB:  https://www.amazon.com/Hakko-CHP-17...ywords=wire+cutter&qid=1579573440&s=hi&sr=1-4


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 20, 2020)

You definitely want to read the Basic Workflow Tips at the top of this forum.  Peruse the Build Reports forum to see what a good build looks like.  Then visit the Troubleshooting forum to see what kind of shit goes wrong so you can avoid that.
A good temperature-controlled soldering iron is a must-have.
Quality Parts + Quality Workmanship = pedal that works the first time you power it up.  Take your time, use the right tools, do lots of inspection as you go, ask questions like you did here and you'll be successful.
I use 26AWG stranded wire.  Flexible & easy to route, but not so small that it's fragile.  Got it here.
Good luck & have fun!


----------



## Barry (Jan 20, 2020)

Get you some perf board to practice soldering on



			Amazon.com : Perf board


----------



## falzhobel (Jan 21, 2020)

zgrav said:


> two inexpensive tools worth having that you might not think of at first --  a wire stripper like this makes it very easy to strip the outside layer off of the ends of your wire:  https://www.amazon.com/Capri-20011-...2&sr=1-1-e1d37225-97ae-4506-b802-4ca5ff43ebe6



That Automatic Stripper is so nice.


----------



## Caedarn (Jan 21, 2020)

I started building DIY pedals less than a year ago, and have little background in electronics. So, FWIW...

As a noob, I found that build docs can be really an important resource.  Aion and Madbean both produce really detailed build docs.  Even if you don't get a PCB there, the build docs are good references.  Some of them provide parts lists and links to places to source parts (which I know you said you've got - but can still be helpful as a reference).  PedalPCB projects are very cool, but the build docs aren't detailed and presume you sort of know what you're doing.  Again, awesome stuff, just not going to provide the detailed info that a beginner would benefit from.

As an example, most folks would advise that you socket ICs and Transistors so they're not damaged during soldering, or you can swap them out if there's an issue.  Some docs mention this, some don't.

Soldering is pretty easy, but I completely agree that it would be best to practice on something else before soldering up the Klon.  Desoldering - for me anyway - is a pain.


----------



## Fart123 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks guys! All very Helpful tips!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 22, 2020)

JoeR3155 said:


> Desoldering - for me anyway - is a pain.



Desoldering is a pain for everybody.


----------

